# Bait for River Smallmouth. Wheeler Lake AL



## flintcreek (Nov 21, 2009)

My brother went out this morning for a short trip. His motor messed up on him, looks like maybe the power pack...no fire either cylinder. Anyway what looked like a bad morning turned out to be a good outing. He was trolling back to the boat dock and noticed some fish on his depth finder in about 16' of water. He had went out for crappie, so he set his slip cork to about 12' and threw out a couple of minnows. He ended up with 2 nice 3 to 4 lb small mouth on at one time. Went back through the spot and caught 1 more same size. My question is if you wanted to try to catch these in a bass tournament what artificial bait would you try? 

Flintcreek


----------



## redbug (Nov 22, 2009)

Wheeler is a great lake I have fished it several times.. I would try a dt 20 in a shad color or the chartreuse blue back. if that doesn't work i would go with a jig in green pumpkin..


----------



## flintcreek (Nov 22, 2009)

Redbug, a Norman crankbait is what a buddy of mine throws when fishing for smallies on Wheeler, so that is what I was looking at trying. He also throws the green pumpkin finess worm when things are tough. What type of jig did you have in mind. Jig fishing is something I have done almost none of. When the fish start getting much over 6' deep, I am in trouble. Trying to learn to fish for them deeper. Thanks...if you get back to Wheeler let me know...Flintcreek.


----------



## redbug (Nov 22, 2009)

A dd22 by norman will do the trick also. As for the jig i like a 3/8 oz jig with a paca chunk trailer. just let it get to the bottom and shake the rod on a slack line and give an occasional lift and let it drop. A drop shot may also work with a small finesse worm nose hooked .


----------

